# how to connect Mac Book Pro to a Samsung TV.



## Camillex424 (Nov 29, 2008)

have a Samsung TX-R3079WH slim fit HDTV. I connected it with my Mac Book Pro via DVI and HDMI, it looked very blur in high resolution, and when I lowered it to 800x600, the letters became much bigger and a little more clear, but still doesn't look right. In addition, nomatter what resolution I use, I lost all the top bar for any application (there is no apple signal, no File, Edit, View, Tool etc for any application), so it's impossible to work on it. I don't use this TV to play video game, but a regular monitor so I can read.

I read somebody connect their Mac to a different model Samsung and it worked. Can somebody help me with this problem? Or my TV model is too old and it's a bad idea to use HDTV as a computer monitor since my Mac monitor looks much much better. 

the instruction on this TV had not resolution indicated, and I couldn't find more info online. Can somebody help? Thanks very much.


----------

